# When was the last time......



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

You shined your shoes - if ever?

Now I'm not talking waterproofing, but flat out used a can of "KIWI" shoe polish, cloth, and/or brush and really shined your shoes....... Better yet do you even own shoes that can be polished? Or have a can of KIWI so you could polish your shoes if needed???????

Me, yesterday was the big day. My everyday shoes were dirty, flat out a mess, so I decided to brush them off. As I opened the cabinet door not only did the brush fall out but also a can of KIWI came out to roll around on the floor. So thinking "Yep, bout time." I not only cleaned up my shoes but also waxed, buffed, and shined them! 
Geesh, hate to wear them outside now......


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

1968.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Just a few years back but not shoes...boots. English riding boots. Polished them to a spit shine.
They look so pretty when they're done.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't wear leather so I don't have the need to polish my shoes or boots. The husband does and likes a nice shine on his boots but just keeping the dust off of them can be a full time job. I love the smell of shoe polish. My Dad polished his shoes every day - old military habit - when he was working but when he retired he discovered athletic shoes.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

emdeengee said:


> I don't wear leather so I don't have the need to polish my shoes or boots. The husband does and likes a nice shine on his boots but just keeping the dust off of them can be a full time job. I love the smell of shoe polish.  My Dad polished his shoes every day - old military habit - when he was working but when he retired he discovered athletic shoes.


It is a good smell in smaller doses. I love how smells bring back memories so strongly. It does remind me of my dad and polishing his shoes for him when I was a kid...back in the days of suits and ties.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Might have the last tim


Clem said:


> 1968.


e my dad shined his shoes too.


----------

